# Leaking Taillights



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Guys,

I've tried everything to fix this problem of leaking tailights.

1. Brought it to Nissan the first time it leaked to get fixed and it lasted 2 years then leaking again.
2. Local Body Shop, Lasted 1 month then leaking again
3.Did it myself, Lasted 1 month then leaking again

What do you guys recommend? I'm at the point that I wanna sell the car if I can't fiqure it out.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, Pete


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I used electric tape over the gap that lets the water leak in. After applying the tape, I poured silicone on it to "seal" it. Been almost a year and no leaks yet.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

1. Go to hardware store
2. Puchase Silicone
3. Apply it around OUTSIDE of light housing where it meets the body (you do not need to remove the lights)
4. Wipe up the overflow with a cloth to clean it up
5. Allow to dry

While this makes it more difficult should you ever need to remove the light assembly, it has the benefit of being the best & cheapest remedy for this problem that many members here have found. For me, it lasted the 4 years I owned the car.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I've fixed this on both B13's I've owned. Since I didn't want the removal issue that silicone will make difficult, I bought a roll of butyl winshield rubber from the parts store for $15. It's enough to do both lights. I scraped off as much of the old shit as I could, and then used laquer thinner to get it clean the rest of the way. Then I put a bead of the new stuff around and then pushed the lights back in, being careful not to crack the lights. Never leaked again.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

what he said^. mine was doin the same and i did the same thing and it hasnt leaked since.


----------



## rmmix (Jan 9, 2005)

707nismo said:


> what he said^. mine was doin the same and i did the same thing and it hasnt leaked since.


I have two Sentra 93 and 96 and they both leak bad. I will try removing both light on both car and reseal them. I also have a leak in the front passenger side coming from underneath the dash. Does any one have a clue on where the water may be coming from? You can rule out coolant because the car can seat for day and after a good down pour the floors are wet. My rubber mat act like a bucket.

And the famous saying YOU WOULD THINK NISSAN WOULD HAVE FIXED THIS PROBLEM.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I also have water coming from underneath the passenger side dash. Any ideas on that?


----------



## rmmix (Jan 9, 2005)

SentraBoy said:


> I also have water coming from underneath the passenger side dash. Any ideas on that?


Some day I will have to look underneath the dash an start tearing things apart to locate the leak. My luck is that both cars are doing it. If you get a clue let me know


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Check this thread out,guys.
http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=79994


----------

